# How many iu per injection? GHRP 2 & CJC



## Nihad (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello guys

I have a question

when is the best time of day to shot GHRP 2 and CJC without dac? And what is maximum iu can I inject at a time

l only inject once a day

cheers


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I use 1ml per 1mg and then pin 10iu per shot

With cjc dac I use 10iu per 500mcg and pin 10iu x2 per week

I wouldn't bother with any less than 100mcg of ghrp 2 3x per day


----------



## Nihad (Mar 26, 2016)

I shot 10 iu of each before bed time

and l mixed 2ml BA with each vial

should l increase GHRP 2 to 20iu 3x per day?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

read this

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Nihad said:


> I shot 10 iu of each before bed time
> 
> and l mixed 2ml BA with each vial
> 
> ...


 i dont know the amount of mg you had in the vial you put 2ml into

just for sake of ease run 100mcg at least 3 times per day, i personally like 4-5 times per day


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

How much does this stack cost weekly having both twice a day weighing 100k


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

At normal dose


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

read pscarb's guide linked above


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks swole I've just read that article tbh and watched it on YouTube I.e mixing I just can't get me head around the dosing.. What I want to know then I can work the pricing out is... How many Iu do I get out of a reconstituted 5mg bottle of Ghrp 2 mixed with half the amount of bac I.e 2.5mg and how many iu do I have at each dose also the same question applies to cjc w/o dac.. Had a head injury im having problems taking things in!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i personally do 1ml bac water per mg of peptide

so thats 100iu of water mixed with each mg of peptide a mg is 1000mcg therefor 10iu would be 100mcg

if you do 3 shots per day (min i personally recommend based off my own limited experience with peps) then thats 300mcg if you did that for 16 days its 4800mcg which is just shy of your whole 5mg vial

so you have enough for just over 2 weeks worth


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

I used to be good at maths as well! Hope this doesn't last long..... Thanks mate


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

So each dose is .1 of a ml?? Is that right??

is the cjc dosed as the same??


----------



## Nihad (Mar 26, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i dont know the amount of mg you had in the vial you put 2ml into
> 
> just for sake of ease run 100mcg at least 3 times per day, i personally like 4-5 times per day


 I've mixed 5mg with 2ml


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Nihad said:


> I've mixed 5mg with 2ml


 lol then you do the math

id atleast have bunged in 2.5ml then you know 5iu is 100mcg


----------



## Nihad (Mar 26, 2016)

swole troll said:


> lol then you do the math
> 
> id atleast have bunged in 2.5ml then you know 5iu is 100mcg


 my point is what is maximum IU can I inject in one go


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Nihad said:


> my point is what is maximum IU can I inject in one go


 i thought you read @Pscarb 's guide?

" saturation dose is 1mcg per kg so normal dose is 100mcg for each 3 -5 times a day (you can use higher but double the dose will not give double the results) "

what i took from that is anything over 100mcg gives diminished returns and as such will probably be inferior to just running the saturation doses for a longer period of time

EDIT - just realized that was the other guy

you should really try to get avi's

makes things much easier


----------



## Nihad (Mar 26, 2016)

Lawrence123 said:


> So each dose is .1 of a ml?? Is that right??
> 
> is the cjc dosed as the same??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is incorrect on the food thing though, if your taking the peptides before food than 20min is sufficient time before you eat.....it is correct that you leave it 1hour after a meal to inject the peptides but not after you have injected it.


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nihad said:


> View attachment 137328


 Thanks mate that's a big help so each bottle will last approx 6 days


----------

